# Not feeling Excited



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Maybe it's just me or maybe it's the time of year or a little of both, but I'm just not feeling that our SM members are into this years Rescue Raffle. 

Those that have been on SM for a long time and are always supportive of events are donating prizes and money to the Rescue Organizations like they normally do, but it doesn't appear that many of the newer SM Members have gotten into this event.

I know that we all understand how much the Rescue Groups need our help and so do the little White Rescue Fluffs.

Do you think I could do anything to make the event more interesting or exciting? I'm at a loss.

Need your help.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I feel very sad over that. It is really important for us to support our rescues; these little ones deserve our compassion; they provide us with such joy. I know that you have worked tirelessly to make this so successfu, and have been exceeding generous with both donations/prizes and time. If you decide to do this next year and are looking to pool money for a "grand prize" that might excite people, I certainly would be willing to donate some money to such a prize.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Lynn, I tried to send several emails and got undeliverable, it could be a firewall issue on my end. I sent a pm a day or so ago, did you receive or do I need to resend? I'm very excited!!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Newbie, here! I did it both donated and bought tickets. So come on guys let's do our part to help the little ones in need. Lynn, it could be the sign of times economically too. It doesn't matter how much you donate -every little dollar helps a life.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't know Lynn, you know I only got in gear to make I contribution, because of Walter match. Otherwise, I would have put it off. 

Also, the boards seem very quiet to me. I check in many times during the day to see if anyone has voted in the tiara contest, and don't even see many new posts. I had tried to time the end of the tiara game so that it would not interfere with the rescue raffle, but I really goofed. All the same, I don't think it interferes.

There are so many great prizes that it cannot be from lack of motivation. 

My first year here I did not get as excited about the raffle, but then I learned how much fun it is.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

It is a bit odd that more folks aren't into this event. Do you think they just don't understand how it works? That it doesn't matter if you donate $1 or $1 million that it all goes towards saving the fluffs?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Sorry Lynn - i've been guilty too! I'm doing my usual 'oh i'll do it later'. And I swear, I will!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Honestly, I have personally stopped being too excited about my daily (OK, hourly) visits to the forum because of the content. 

Maybe it's just me but seems like there is a LOT of non dog related threads being posted recently. While I enjoy that we support each other in all walks of life, if I wanted to read this kind of content I would go to Facebook. If it was just 10-20% of the threads that would be fine. But usually I go to the front page and see the top 4-5 posts have nothing to do with dogs. 

That seems to not be the case today, so I can't show an example. 

I miss the forum from 6 months ago when most of the posts were on topic. SM was a more enjoyable place because of that. 

Again, maybe it's just me. 

Secondly, while I am a culprit of this myself I think the gift exchange posts are getting a little out of control. It's just not very interesting to me to read 5 posts about who sent who what. The ONLY time those posts are interesting to me is when there is some dogs pics in there. So, if you're posting a thread to thank someone for a gift, post your baby's pic in there please so there's payoff for others to click on that post. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Just want to clarify, my response wasn't an answer for why people aren't donating. It was more talking to Sylvia's thoughts about it being quiet here. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm not sure about how to make it more exciting, but I have been feeling like I am not paying as much attention to sm lately, being on the road visiting my folks more often than usual. I think if we are on more often chatting about it it does bring more excitement overall. I've also said to myself that I would I would get to it and haven't yet.

I'm going to buy some tickets right now. I'd do it first and then post here but then I'd lose this message....OK I'll get right back to you Lynn!!:thmbup:

I mean, I am going to make a donation that is.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I haven't been on SM much lately especially next to the way I used to be. Between my knee, insane work (my annual project) and renovations in VT, I just don't have the time. In fact feel guilty being on it right now. Summer is a time when a lot of people are away on vacations, kids are at school, outdoor fun and projects are underway and I think interest often wanes as far as starting threads and commenting. I think as time draws nearer there will be more excitement otherwise people tend to think, "I'll do it tomorrow."

Aastha - I love reading about our fluffs, seeing pix and getting info, but i myself don't agree about the problem of non-dog topics being here. You joined just last year but many of us have been on here many more years and have really become good friends over time and care about each other. Several members have been through life altering situations and have given and gotten comfort. And they aren't necessarily FB friends so this is a place where I think people shouldn't feel bad about sharing joy or grief in their lives, especially if they don't have other outlets. Those are more often the threads I will respond to. The forum is divided into forums and if someone doesn't want to read those, they can just focus on the dog related ones. I feel like SM is more a community than just a forum. JMO.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Aastha - I love reading about our fluffs, seeing pix and getting info, but i myself don't agree about the problem of non-dog topics being here. You joined just last year but many of us have been on here many more years and have really become good friends over time and care about each other. Several members have been through life altering situations and have given and gotten comfort. And they aren't necessarily FB friends so this is a place where I think people shouldn't feel bad about sharing joy or grief in their lives, especially if they don't have other outlets. Those are more often the threads I will respond to. The forum is divided into forums and if someone doesn't want to read those, they can just focus on the dog related ones. I feel like SM is more a community than just a forum. JMO.


Oh Sue, I completely agree. I knew I should have been more specific and that someone was going to misread this. 

I do enjoy reading about weddings, babies, accomplishments, etc. I also grieve with the other members when I read sad news. I don't care those are not dog related. But those are not the threads I am talking about.

SM won't be the community it is if people didn't share their joys, accomplishments and sadly, even the not so good stuff. 

My point is more about the topics that don't fall in either of those categories. But hey, free speech, right? I am just trying to get to the bottom of why the forum is going through a quiet period. Maybe I'm wrong, maybe everyone is busy at the same time. 

I also am a little hurt you are implying I don't care about members here because I joined last year. I truly hope that's just how it came off and you don't actually believe that about me. 





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Ok... so I wasn't going to post this because it's embarrassing for me... but I will because might help.

For me it is lack of understanding. I always need extra-extra "for dummies" instructions when it comes to these things. I remember PMing Lynn about the Secret Santa and the Birthday Buddies because I just didn't understand it.

Rescue Raffle is :huh: and :blink: for me... Mainly it's the money and ticket thing - Lyme Brain makes me math-less.

I'm thinking perhaps new members (those not here last year with the RR - and even those who it was their first year) don't understand it.... could be they don't understand how it works, why it's done, or how much our forum becomes a "family".

I thought last year that it was something just for members who had been here awhile, or some special sort of group within the forum. This community gets so close that I think it can be a little intimidating for new members who have no idea what is going on with the special events.

We develop this very comfy language with each other with all these little jokes, etc... we know bits of each other's lives and watch each other's fluffs grow up... And it does take a little work to get into that part of the group. It's worth it when you get there, but at first it's definitely like being "the new kid".


Maybe somewhere (and if it's already here, I apologize :blush: ) in the Introduction forum or someplace new members access easily there could be a "Welcome" letter that helps explain all these fun little "treats" the group does every year.

It doesn't have to explain details. Just things like:

In August we do Rescue Raffle which donates to various Maltese Rescue groups. People donate items for prizes, and you can buy tickets for a chance to win!

In January we sign up for Birthday Buddies!

Things like that..... because no one knows about it until it's here and then the posts for it get lost. And new members don't know to look for it.

Last year when I was a new member someone donated tickets to me and I was so confused. I was honored, but confused because I had no idea what it was.


Maybe instead of birthday buddies next year we have members sign up to be "Welcome Buddies" and after a new member hits 100 posts or something someone is assigned to send them a little welcome package instead? Could just do it with a list and go in order of sign up. And in that package we could introduce them to these things like Rescue Raffle and Secret Santa?

Just an idea.....


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I haven't made my donation yet, but do plan to and have said what my donation will be. Also, I contributed to the Pampered Chef fundraiser by ordering several things. I do come here many times a day. Yesterday and today, I haven't felt like posting much because yesterday was the one year anniversary of my little Yorkie's death. His name was Cayce. I've mentioned him a bunch on SM. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Hugs Pam....

Sorry it's been a rough few days.... Hope you can remember the good things about Cayce....

:hugging:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

As one of the members involved with Rescue, Just want to say Thanks again to Lynn for all her hard work.
I am thinking its slow, because of summer and getting ready for school. Maybe once the kids are back in school, things will pick up. 
Perhaps extending the time to buy tickets and setting a money goal to be reached before tickets get pulled?? 
I can also tell you that adoptions have been very slow coming in for the rescues also and we are blaming that on summer too. 
Come on fall...


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I will agree as a newbie (7 months now) I don't fully understand how the raffle works, I donated and Lynn sent me ticket numbers, but IDK what now. Usually in a raffle you tell what prize you want your money / tickets to go to, then they draw a ticket out of the box for that prize.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I donated last time, but easily forget how. Do I PM Lynn?:blink: Some of us dummies need lots of instructions!:blush:


----------



## ann4280 (Jan 28, 2013)

I would participate but I am not quite sure how to do it. I know we need to make a donation to a rescue group. I looked to see if we had a Maltese Rescue in Nebraska, but all I could find was a small white dog rescue and I am not sure it is active. If someone could give me some guidance I would be more that glad to donate.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

eiksaa said:


> Honestly, I have personally stopped being too excited about my daily (OK, hourly) visits to the forum because of the content.
> 
> *Maybe it's just me but seems like there is a LOT of non dog related threads being posted recently. While I enjoy that we support each other in all walks of life, if I wanted to read this kind of content I would go to Facebook. If it was just 10-20% of the threads that would be fine. But usually I go to the front page and see the top 4-5 posts have nothing to do with dogs. *
> 
> ...


Aastha - I'm sorry that you felt hurt by what I wrote. That wasn't my intent. I didn't mean that you don't care about people and I know that's not the case from knowing you personally, but it's just the way that you wrote it (above in bold) that led me to disagree with what I was reading. I didn't want people to have to second guess posting something about their lives. Didn't think I was reading something into: "While I enjoy that we support each other in all walks of life, if I wanted to read this kind of content I would go to Facebook." I guess it's again the semantics of written word without hearing someone say it. I'm happy that you clarified and I guess an example would have helped. And my use of terminology in saying you are on SM only since last year had nothing to do about the caring but more to do about shared experience...sort of like when you go to college, you make some friends and acquaintances the first year but by the 4th year, if you're still friends with them, it's usually a much deeper bond because you've lived through four years of sharing living on campus, classes, crises,etc. Hope we're all good.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Aastha - I'm sorry that you felt hurt by what I wrote. That wasn't my intent. I didn't mean that you don't care about people and I know that's not the case from knowing you personally, but it's just the way that you wrote it (above in bold) that led me to disagree with what I was reading. I didn't want people to have to second guess posting something about their lives. Didn't think I was reading something into: "While I enjoy that we support each other in all walks of life, if I wanted to read this kind of content I would go to Facebook." I guess it's again the semantics of written word without hearing someone say it. I'm happy that you clarified and I guess an example would have helped. And my use of terminology in saying you are on SM only since last year had nothing to do about the caring but more to do about shared experience...sort of like when you go to college, you make some friends and acquaintances the first year but by the 4th year, if you're still friends with them, it's usually a much deeper bond because you've lived through four years of sharing living on campus, classes, crises,etc. Hope we're all good.


Of course, thanks for clarifying. And apology accepted. We are all good. 

I would prefer not to give an example. Don't want to personally attack anyone. However, I would say engagement levels on posts are good indicators of when people just don't 'care'. Maybe I'm using the wrong word here because of English not being my first language. But I'm a data person (perhaps because of my occupation) and I think when people care enough about something, they take out time. 

During the day, SM has always had about 300-500 online users at one point. A lot of them are non members. This has been consistent, atleast for the past one year. However, the engagement on the forum has definitely decreased. People are viewing threads, but not replying. Now, like I said maybe everyone is busy at once. But people ARE viewing. That number is still consistent. So what gives? My guess is the content, again based on given data. (view vs. reply %). 

And maybe that's OK. No judgement here. I'm not saying don't post random stuff, I'm just trying to logically figure out if more random stuff and less engagement are directly related. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

I always did for our local rescue, but this year decided not to...why? because i don't trust in this organization any more. Because they hide donated money for our loving Bebe, lied right in to my face that no one donated for her, when i personally did. So, I help now only when I can see whom I help


----------



## kweldon (May 1, 2013)

I'm new and I've been reading posts trying to understand. Is it only certain rescues or any rescue you can donate too? Do you buy tickets? Are tickets based on how much you donate? And then there's also donating items? Is there a post that just explains each step and how it works? Sorry for so many questions.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm a newbie, and honestly I also do not understand the run rules of the raffle. Can someone dumb it down for me?

In general though I feel the vibe of SM is off these days, or maybe its the fact that its summer....I know I'm always exhausted in the summer lol high heat (AZ summers = death) and long work hours leave me unmotivated in general. 

Plus, and this is just me, I had to step away frmo SM for a week or so...there was a time there that everyone seemed angry at everyone else. Not that addressing issues and talking about the hard topics isn't neccessary, but sometimes its...exhausting and disheartening.

Anywho....raffle rules and procedures please! thank youuuuu <3


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Ok... I can't help with logistics but I can put up the threads 

Here is the Rescue Raffle Prize list (things people donated and you can win): http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...related/160138-2013-rescue-raffle-prizes.html

And here is the Rescue Raffle thread (ticket info): http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...se-related/158882-its-rescue-raffle-time.html


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I never participated in any event. I don't like to. That's just me. If I want to donate to rescue I do it directly by sending them money like I did a couple weeks ago to Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue. I don't want to win anything (and I never win anything anyway) that there is a good chance I would not even use. But I understand that some like this kind of stuff and that's fine with me. It is a lot of work for Lynn and I admire her for doing this.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Here is the thread that explains EVERYTHING about the annual SM Rescue Raffle.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...se-related/158882-its-rescue-raffle-time.html


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I may have confused things for people by my challenge. I am sorry, I did not mean to confuse things. I will leave it to others to clarify the overall rules, but donations are NOT limited to AMA rescue, Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue, or North Central Maltese Rescue. There are a number of great rescues, However,if people do donate to any of these three fine rescues, I offerred to add money to those donations. It was my way of encouraging donations, and making my donation go further. My challenge is limited to these three rescues because I strongly believe in the work and integraty of these organization, but donations to get raffle tickets are NOT.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Okay ...here's a quick little overview. Yes, you can donate to any pet rescue or shelter you want. If you have one locally that's fine. For years many of us have supported the rescues that Walter mentioned in many ways. When you donate to a shelter send a copy of that donation to Lynn and she will then give you ticket numbers that reflect the amount you gave...I think it's $5 per ticket. So donate $10 to your selected rescue or shelter and get two tix. So that's one way to help the shelters. Lynn started this a few years ago and it's a good way to get people focused on a big donation push rather than dribs and drabs along the way. Many of us donate when we hear a certain animal in need needs medical help, some do it in honor or birthdays, etc. This is just an extra bit of uumph to get people to remember to donate. And the other piece of the puzzle is donating items for the raffle. It's just a fun event that raises thousands of dollars for pets in need. And some of us pay it forward by donating some rescue tix to people who might be going through a rough period and others donate things they've won to rescues or shelters for swap girl things. Bottom line is it's easy, it's fun, it doesn't have to cost much to get a chance to get a great prize (many of which are crafted by our awesome members) and so a win/win. And if I got anything wrong, blame it on my old brain. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## kweldon (May 1, 2013)

Snowbody said:


> Okay ...here's a quick little overview. Yes, you can donate to any pet rescue or shelter you want. If you have one locally that's fine. For years many of us have supported the rescues that Walter mentioned in many ways. When you donate to a shelter send a copy of that donation to Lynn and she will then give you ticket numbers that reflect the amount you gave...I think it's $5 per ticket. So donate $10 to your selected rescue or shelter and get two tix. So that's one way to help the shelters. Lynn started this a few years ago and it's a good way to get people focused on a big donation push rather than dribs and drabs along the way. Many of us donate when we hear a certain animal in need needs medical help, some do it in honor or birthdays, etc. This is just an extra bit of uumph to get people to remember to donate. And the other piece of the puzzle is donating items for the raffle. It's just a fun event that raises thousands of dollars for pets in need. And some of us pay it forward by donating some rescue tix to people who might be going through a rough period and others donate things they've won to rescues or shelters for swap girl things. Bottom line is it's easy, it's fun, it doesn't have to cost much to get a chance to get a great prize (many of which are crafted by our awesome members) and so a win/win. And if I got anything wrong, blame it on my old brain. :HistericalSmiley:


Thank you.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

So how do you actually win the prizes, some that were donated I would like, but there are others that I don't like or need. How do I choose which prizes my tickets go to, or how is that done?


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> So how do you actually win the prizes, some that were donated I would like, but there are others that I don't like or need. How do I choose which prizes my tickets go to, or how is that done?


I don't think you can only enter to win certain prizes. Tix are drawn for each prize from a pool with all raffle tix thrown in. While I know some prizes might be more useful for certain people than others, I think it might be just too much trouble for Lynn to actually ask people to purchase tix against prizes.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The winning of the raffle prizes is random and I think the prizes are lined up in order and the raffle picking goes in that order. Lynn has people at her place of work pick the numbers and then reveals them at certain intervals of time through that day. As I said, some of the prizes might not be what we are looking for (though people are usually very happy with what they've won - you can look at some reveals from last year) but could be kept to be re-gifted or you could donate to a rescue, shelter or friend with a dog. 

I think of my donations to the rescues as the real point of it and a prize to the fluffs in need; the raffle prizes are the icing on the cake. :thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I think because it's summer...and a lot of people are busy. I know I am!!! I'm working every day and busy in by back yard...and enjoying the season. 

But I'm trying to do a bit of everything...:thumbsup:


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I donated (although a small amount). :thumbsup:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I have to admit, I'm one of the totally lost here...I will try to follow the links and figure it out : )


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

dntdelay said:


> I donated (although a small amount). :thumbsup:


There is no such thing as a small amount. One dollar is better than nothing. If everybody who simply reads this forum gave only one dollar, it could save a good dog's life. No amount is too small. Please never think that your contribution is not appreciated. It is actually the many small contributions that save lives....sweet precious little lives. Some people, few people, are blessed enough to be able to offer large contributions, but more people simply cannot offer a big amount...it is the small amounts, dedicated from the heart that add up to something really big...something that saves lives.


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

So sorry, Lynn!! I have a summer class so I haven't been on in a while


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sorry I was late this year on getting in,so much going on. My foster Daisy is looking at a failed umbilical hernia repair and I'm so worried about having her go through surgery again because they didn't do it right.

Working with her to get her to not be afraid, working on house breaking and leash training,doing all I can to get her adoptable.. (wanting to keep her so badly) but knowing she needs a home so I can help another fluff in need...

Helping at our local shelter, doing all we can to keep it open is weighing heavily on me,I feel so helpless. We need the shelter so badly!

Getting ready for shows and working on many things at once...

I think many have so much going on...
I'm sure , like myself, we're also helping dogs we see on FB, networking and helping in any way we can. 
Northcentral Maltese Rescue is in desperate need of fosters in her area.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

It took me quite a while to fully understand how it works, mainly I didn't understand where I should donate and how you would know where I donated, but I think I got it now. I didn't donate last year because I didn't see the thread until it was already ticket drawing time. This year I will donate $ I just haven't gotten around to doing it yet because I've been considering also donating a prize but I can't figure out what yet.

I think maybe "advertising" it a bit more could help? Incase some of the new members have missed the thread, if like me they check the forum most often on the app, and posts get pushed way down the list if it does not have constant activity. Maybe we could even post it on FB to have other people join in? Like on the AMA rescues facebooks (don't know if its been posted there but I haven't seen it). 

I think this is a fun event, and although we don't need an event to be donating to rescues, it's always a nice and fun thing to participate in IMO. 


And to comment on what other members are saying about the forum being less active/interesting I do have to agree a bit too. Although I haven't been here as long as many other members (it's been a little over a year), I do remember the forum being more active and more stores/pictures of fluffs being shared. Maybe it's that everyone is getting a little busy with personal life and that's understandable, I too keep postponing some pictures I've been wanting to share. I always think it's fun looking at pictures of other fluffs, and reading threads where members share anything new going on with them, reviewing a product, or just anything of that sort . I don't think the current topics are boring at all though, there just seems to be less activity, or just less topics being started because there are several topics with a lot of responses, but not enough topics overall IMO. But it's probably just a phase and as things being to settle down in everyone's lives there will be more involvement . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lynn, 
:sorry::forgive me::forgive me:
I plead guilty! I have been crazy busy this year :chili: and haven't posted or replied to posts as much as usual. I do check in when I can to see how everyone and their babies are doing & try to respond to anything urgent.
I, for one, love, love, love all topics of conversation---I want to be a part of everyone's life in every way possible. I want to see every picture in your camera, and hear all about anything. My girls tell me I would talk to a tree, or any random stranger in a grocery line. I admit they are right on target!:brownbag::brownbag:
Since I knew of the big move I did not participate in buddies this year either---not because I didn't follow all of your posts, or get excited about your reveals. I did try to welcome as many new SMers as I could, but I know I missed some of you. :smilie_tischkante: Apologies! oops:
I appreciate ALL of your efforts Lynn---it is a thankless job, but you do it with dignity. Bless you.:tender:
I LOVE winning anything---so I will be donating as soon as I can line up my ducks. Last year I won a WONDERFUL gift and I still am aghast that I was so lucky. I, like Sue, feel this is a win-win situation. I love win-win!
I do have to say as a non-tech newbie I found it hard to understand all the different SM activities and how to participate. I am a very slow starter. So maybe repeat, repeat, repeat is the motto here! I am unashamed to beg people to get involved and a little brow beating can be a good thing. If people know your heart then I think they will forgive you for over-kill!
Now, I need to get off my soap box & finish unpacking (yes, just my clothes & toiletries left & I am finished!):aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sylie said:


> There is no such thing as a small amount. One dollar is better than nothing. If everybody who simply reads this forum gave only one dollar, it could save a good dog's life. No amount is too small. Please never think that your contribution is not appreciated. It is actually the many small contributions that save lives....sweet precious little lives. Some people, few people, are blessed enough to be able to offer large contributions, but more people simply cannot offer a big amount...it is the small amounts, dedicated from the heart that add up to something really big...something that saves lives.


Sylvia is correct - when I worked at NMRs booth at the Pet Expo in March, people would come by and stuff a $1 or $5 in the donation jar. At the end of the 3 days, we always have over $100 in that jar - that really helps! So, thank you!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I agree with those who said it's a win win situation. The real purpose here is to raise money to help that one little fluff get surgery to be able to walk again, or spay that poor momma so she doesn't go through having puppies after puppies. We!ve all seen the stories and videos of the before and after of these little ones, and we celebrate ! The raffle prizes are just a bonus and an incentive to participate. It!s fun to see who wins what and to share it here. Who doesn't like winning something? Even if you already have one, donate it! I!ve always donated to local rescues, but as I said before I've added NCMR to my list and I feel good about it.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylie said:


> There is no such thing as a small amount. One dollar is better than nothing. If everybody who simply reads this forum gave only one dollar, it could save a good dog's life. No amount is too small. Please never think that your contribution is not appreciated. It is actually the many small contributions that save lives....sweet precious little lives. Some people, few people, are blessed enough to be able to offer large contributions, but more people simply cannot offer a big amount...it is the small amounts, dedicated from the heart that add up to something really big...something that saves lives.


:goodpost:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Everybody needs to look at their own situation, and if they can donate, donate what they can. Sylvia is correct there is no such thing as a small amount. Every amount contributes to the total and in turn saves lives. Some people are currently at a point in their lives that they can not make a financial contribution at this time, they should not feel bad about that There are people who donate time and energy to the care of rescues and are supportive in other ways. People who are strapped for cash should not feel embarrassed about not being able to contribute. If I made anyone feel that way because of my challenges, I am very sorry. Nobody lives in your shoes but you, and you know whether and how much you can contribute. On the other hand, there are some who are at a point in their lives that making a contribution makes sense for them, but they may just need a little nudge or a little focus.

Please everyone, if you can contribute a little, please do. If you can not, please do not feel badly.


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you for starting this thread. I sent a PM to donate some items but call me clueless, I had/have no idea what to do after that. I will follow the posted links and buy some tickets.

I am "newbie" here and Lily is only half Maltese but I really do appreciate all the information here. :aktion033:

I don't post every day but I love seeing the pictures of everyone's fluffs and gaining much needed information for my small baby. Wanda and Lily


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

mrsmediauph said:


> Thank you for starting this thread. I sent a PM to donate some items but call me clueless, I had/have no idea what to do after that. I will follow the posted links and buy some tickets.
> 
> I am "newbie" here and Lily is only half Maltese but I really do appreciate all the information here. :aktion033:
> 
> I don't post every day but I love seeing the pictures of everyone's fluffs and gaining much needed information for my small baby. Wanda and Lily


I LOVE your baby's look---so, so adorable!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Well I am excited!! I of course have not sent in my prize donation yet but I'll get that done next week. I made my donation to a local all breed rescue that I support. They have been inundated with puppies this summer and adoptions and donations are way down so they put out a desperate call for help so that's what I did. I think the rescue raffle is awesome b/c you can donate to a rescue of your choosing and it's fun! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Personally, this is my favorite event... :w00t: and I still consider myself somewhat of a "newbie" compared to most of the posters here! I loved this event last year, because not only does it feel awesome to donate to rescues (something most of us are very passionate about), but it also feels awesome to win cool stuff!! :thumbsup:

I can understand folks being busy.. this is probably the busiest summer of my LIFE: buying a house, planning my wedding, AND beginning a new full time job... so I almost missed the thread announcing the event, but I scrambled to come up with a prize because I love it so much!

I even like it better than Secret Santa... idk why, but it was really stressful for me last year... I hate mailing things and picking gifts out for others... to much pressure!! :blink:


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Just seeing this thread. I am a newbie this year and not sure how it works or where to donate. Haven't read through the whole thread but will read through it to see if I can help. Haven't been on here much lately as summer is a very busy time for us.


----------

